# Sony PS4 Pro or New GTX 1070?



## Sandi1987 (Mar 5, 2018)

Now i have GTX 970. Should i buy Sony PS4 Pro or new GTX 1070 for around 600 EUR or should i wait for Sony PS5? PS4 Pro it's much cheaper then new GPU.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 5, 2018)

Question: Why do you need to buy anything right now?  What is your monitor’s resolution (not in system specs)?

Are you having specific problems?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 5, 2018)

i would keep what you have since the 970 can pull better numbers than a ps4 pro, since you are already a pc user, stay with that, use a console controller if you want to feel comfortable.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Mar 5, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> What is your monitor’s resolution (not in system specs)?



1920x1080

http://blog.ubi.com/en-GB/far-cry-5-pc-specs-system-requirements-revealed/

i7 any better then i5 for games?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 5, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> i7 any better then i5 for games?


not always .... 4 core sometime give better result than 4 core + HT (stuttering sometime) for some games an i7 would do better (minimal fps a tad higher but nothing really impressive)
i have a 6600K i wouldn't put 200chf more for a 6700K or a higher i7 (logically i would put the same price of my actual by taking the R5 1600/1600X option and go 6C/12T, if 4C/4T wasn't enough for any games i play actually, and i play at 1440p )

so, unless you plan for a Z370 + 8700K (6C/12T although a 8600K 6C/6T would be fine too) instead of a 4770K or 4790K, you are fine with your 4670K



Sandi1987 said:


> http://blog.ubi.com/en-GB/far-cry-5-pc-specs-system-requirements-revealed/


"VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce* GTX 970 *or AMD R9 290X (*4GB VRAM *with Shader Model 5.0 or better)" that line is so fun 

i wonder what bother you ... you are in the "60fps" configuration and you surely don't aim for a 4k 30fps experience ... (a 1070 is more a 1440p/60fps... 60fps is acceptable 30fps is an heresy)
instead of a 1070 (well they are overexpensive nowadays thanks to the miners and greedy AIB/Etailer) you can also take a 1060 6gb (980 perf level that's a good upgrade for your 970)  but they are also a tad overpriced ....

not that Nvidia's card weren't overpriced to begin with .... after all i paid 546chf instead of 400ish for my card .... well, today that specific one is 749chf  (50€ above your 600€)

as for console .... Ps4 Pro mmmhhh .... they claim 4K.... meh.... 30fps? no thanks, do they make the game work at 60fps if the resolution is 1080? probably not ... rather 30fps since it's console domain (it's still a midrange CPU and low mid GPU combined in a "not bad but under the average" SOC ) ME:A 1080p 30fps on PS4 Pro and it's one of the "PS4 Pro Enhanced" games

i would considere a Xbox One X for console exclusives, alongside my PC for anything else, rather than a PS4 Pro (even if there is some PS4 exclusive that tempt me ... i can't just resolve myself to get a PS4  )



T4C Fantasy said:


> i would keep what you have since the 970 can pull better numbers than a ps4 pro, since you are already a pc user, stay with that, use a console controller if you want to feel comfortable.


yep a 970 is already above a Ps4 Pro  (although the issue for the OP isn't likely the controller)



rtwjunkie said:


> Question: Why do you need to buy anything right now?  What is your monitor’s resolution (not in system specs)?
> 
> Are you having specific problems?


answer : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-970-new-games-lagging.242031/#post-3807620

remember


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 5, 2018)

Since i have  a PS4 pro i almost completly stopped playing on my GTX1080 system. It has alot of great exclusives and that was the reason i bought it. Xboxes game anywhere system has 0 appeal to my. Why buy a xbox when you get the same games on PC.
Alot of PS4 games have HDR with is imho much better than insane resolutions. I can only think of 3 or something PC games that have HDR.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 5, 2018)

Get a 1070. 

I if you ever want a console plug it into the TV and use a controller. You can also use non-native 4K resolutions and lower settings if you want an authentic experience.


----------



## qubit (Mar 5, 2018)

Comparing a graphics card to a console is like comparing apples and pears. If you need to play PC games, then a console won't help you and vice versa. We need more background to this question.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 5, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Get a 1070.


rather a 1060 6gb for 1080p (unless the OP intend to get a 1440p screen like i did )



Laurijan said:


> Since i have  a PS4 pro i almost completly stopped playing on my GTX1080 system.


i would not stop using my PC ... a console just does not even reach high enough to justify that ... although i reckon and agree on the exclusive part, albeit shameful to gimp these "exclusive" by binding them to one system, specially a PS4, for the Xbox one X i disagree slightly ... even if there is less exclusives

tho if a games is on PC PS4 Xbox and having the 3 system at home, i would play it on PC (ME:A is a good example) if it's not a crappy port and the PC version has something more (60fps+, more settings, modding etc etc etc )

anyway i prefer keyboard and mouse (and xbox one pad choice anytime i want ) rather than pad exclusive and gimped hardware (although i have several "console only" games lying on my shelf that are calling me to re buy a Xbox .... even a 360, Lost Odyssey, Magna Carta 2, Halo series  )

HDR? ... that's a meager argument ... but that's my opinion


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 5, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> rather a 1060 6gb for 1080p



Too little of a difference between a 970 to justify buying one , if you are going to buy a ridiculously overpriced GPU today might as well buy something that will be a fair bit more powerful.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 5, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Too little of a difference between a 970 to justify buying one.


1060 is 980 level which is not far from a 970 but for 1080p it's ideal (as the OP use it) and it ditch the vRAMgate from it 



Vya Domus said:


> if you are going to buy a ridiculously overpriced GPU today might as well buy something that will be a fair bit more powerful.


then might be a good idea to take a 1070Ti or 1080Ti with a monthly payment  (not mentioning .... as i wrote previously .... i already paid 146chf more than MSRP for mine and today it would even need 203chf more to get a second one ... ridiculously overprices is a weak statement for 349chf literally x2 overprice over MSRP  )

care for a gamble?  (joking)


----------



## Readlight (Mar 5, 2018)

PS4 is gambling machine whit lowered graphics, its for rich people. you can purchase it if you like it, some stuff is usefully.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 5, 2018)

What about a Xbox One X

I love mine and it’s gives the option to run games at 1080@60 or even 1440@60


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2018)

Since I got my PS4 Pro I have not used my PC much (for gaming). The exclusives I have tried are insanely good and looks incredible in 4K/UHD HDR on my OLED. Every true gamer should own a PS4 if you ask me. There's is tons of exclusives. Sticking to one platform is just stupid. GPU prices are insane right now, because of miners.

I were in the same boat bout 1 year ago. Were about to buy a 1080 but upgrade was too small. Bought a new TV and PS4 Pro instead. No regrets.

I wouldn't touch anything right now. Because of prices and because 2000 series will hit in 1-3 months anyway.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 5, 2018)

This is really a subjective matter, it depends a lot on what type of gaming do you want to do...in my case I will never be able to play shooter games on a console. I had a PS4 and currently I have an Xbox one S but I've rarely used them , mostly I use the console for split screen gaming, racing and other sports based games


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> This is really a subjective matter, it depends a lot on what type of gaming do you want to do...in my case I will never be able to play shooter games on a console. I had a PS4 and currently I have an Xbox one S but I've rarely used them , mostly I use the console for split screen gaming, racing and other sports based games



I prefer my shooters with 120+ fps and 165 Hz, I don't touch shooters on console. There's tons of other games that play much better on a huge screen with a controller.

Again, exclusives mostly. I don't get people that stick to one platform tbh. Those people are missing out on some fantastic games.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 5, 2018)

Kind of hard to really state which one would be better in my opinion.  I look at it this way: PS4/Xbox One X are great in the aspect that you can load up the games with little in terms of worry in configuration and or performance issue (unless the game itself is just poorly made), and just sit back and enjoy.  PC on the other hand has the benefit that you can just close the game or minimize it, read something online, watch movies on it, do work on it, etc etc.  Both can complement each other as well since PS4 has its own exclusives and there are games that just run better or look nicer or just overall better experience on a PC.

You could always do both.  And in honesty, a 1070 is way too expensive as is anyway and not worth purchasing.  So in my opinion, console may be a better option as of right now due to GPU prices being borderline extortion, and wait out a bit to get a decent graphics card later.  If you cannot do that, then its entirely up to your discretion.  What games do you like to play more of? Do you mind fiddling around with settings in a game prior to playing it? What do you feel more comfortable doing?


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> PC on the other hand has the benefit that you can just close the game or minimize it, read something online, watch movies on it, do work on it, etc etc.



HDR gaming with Xbox One X or PS4 Pro on a huge 4K/UHD looks pretty impressive tho. I do both PC gaming and console gaming, less and less PC gaming tho.

Vastly different experiences. I mostly play MP shooters on PC. Most SP games I'll be playing on console, while sitting in the couch with awesome picture and sound. HDR is something... Can't wait for it to be the standard on PC too.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't play much video games anymore.  And when I do, they are usually games like Tropico.  I have a PS4 but it is collecting dust for me.  I have a 4K and was seriously contemplating the Xbox One X, but alas $600CAD is too much for me and I have a feeling it would sit idle as well.  Only real enticing part about it, is that I would be able to play some of my old Xbox 360 games like Lost Odyssey and others.


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2018)

Been there. PC gaming were almost dead to me, for years I didnt play. Consoles brought my gaming desire back with solid single player exclusives, something I think the PC platform often lacks. It's mostly about MP and competitive play. I love both PC and console gaming now. I'd never settle with only one platform.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 8, 2018)

sandi did you buy a gpu or ps4?


----------



## illli (Mar 8, 2018)

just a hunch but my gut feeling is the new ps5 will be released in 2020. It should probably be backward compatible considering the hardware the ps4 was built with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2018)

illli said:


> just a hunch but my gut feeling is the new ps5 will be released in 2020. It should probably be backward compatible considering the hardware the ps4 was built with.



They force non compatibility to resell you the same games over and over


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 8, 2018)

PS5 developer units shipped to the devs at the start of this year. so i guess they will be given 2 years time to make some games happen.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 8, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> use a console controller if you want to feel comfortable


This ... and enjoy cheaper games ... and learn how not to care about exclusives


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> PS5 developer units shipped to the devs at the start of this year. so i guess they will be given 2 years time to make some games happen.


what would amd use? Vega? i would think early Navi and the first PS5 dev kit in 2019

like how ps4 pro uses early polaris, before to market polaris Ellesmere die


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 8, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> PS5 developer units shipped to the devs at the start of this year. so i guess they will be given 2 years time to make some games happen.


How do you know that, I have not heard a single rumor surrounding next gen consoles. Anywhere...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> How do you know that, I have not heard a single rumor surrounding next gen consoles. Anywhere...


Theres no new gpu architecture out yet by amd to justify a new gen console lol


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 8, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Theres no new gpu architecture out yet by amd to justify a new gen console lol



As if that's the biggest problem.

No new consoles till 7nm becomes mainstream. You can have the most advanced GPUs if you can't fit them on a die with a CPU it's useless.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2018)

1UP

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-blocks-and-backplates.242109/#post-3809880


----------



## illli (Mar 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> They force non compatibility to resell you the same games over and over


you have sony mistaken for nintendo  

considering the pc hardware that the ps4 was built with, it isn't a far stretch to believe it'll be backward compatible


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2018)

illli said:


> you have sony mistaken for nintendo
> 
> considering the pc hardware that the ps4 was built with, it isn't a far stretch to believe it'll be backward compatible



No sony is the worst about it.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 9, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> How do you know that, I have not heard a single rumor surrounding next gen consoles. Anywhere...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2018)

1070 + 8700k...  well what did you expect me to say....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

Laurijan said:


>


thats not evidence though, like i said there is no new gpu architecture that would fit a next gen, and what VYa said not enough room to increase SPs on the process size.

ps4 to ps4 pro was such a huge leap with current amd tech that leap again would be impossible... im just going logically, there is no dev kits unless they have access to navi or vega 7nm atm


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> Now i have GTX 970. Should i buy Sony PS4 Pro or new GTX 1070 for around 600 EUR or should i wait for Sony PS5? PS4 Pro it's much cheaper then new GPU.


Get a 1070 now and wait for 6-9 months to get a PS4Pro. Trust me, both will make you happier. I'd reccomend a Nintendo Switch also, but that's obvious. The PS5 won't be out for at least 18 months, but more likely mid 2020.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats not evidence though, like i said there is no new gpu architecture that would fit a next gen, and what VYa said not enough room to increase SPs on the process size.
> 
> ps4 to ps4 pro was such a huge leap with current amd tech that leap again would be impossible... im just going logically, there is no dev kits unless they have access to navi or vega 7nm atm


That video had more speculation and assumptions than any of the Vega hypetrain ones. And I've seen a lot of those.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> That video had more speculation and assumptions than any of the Vega hypetrain ones. And I've seen a lot of those.


yes but you cant make a dev kit without next gen hardware available... so as nice as it may be.. theres nothing to make a ps5 gpu wise


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes but you cant make a dev kit without next gen hardware available... so as nice as it may be.. theres nothing to make a ps5 gpu wise


The best thing Amd can give them is a Ryzen + some hacked up Vega apu. But my guess is that we probably won't see anything until early 2019. That leaves the actual launch for 2020... maybe. 
The good thing is that the jump in cpu power will be extraordinary


----------

